# any one heard from roughneck?



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was just wondering if anybody has heard from roughneck? I've tryed to get a hold of him but with no luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't seen him on line for quite a while now. Did you send a PM to him ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

2-28-2011 was his last activity.

And I think KC223 is his brother, so you might try him also.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah I had sent him a pm back in march, I also have his phone number and can't reach him.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

See that is a problem...you then wonder and who knows ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I sent a PM to kc223 maybe he'll shed some light.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good call Don.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks youngdon


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I tried calling / texting his brother Kelly tonight. Was unable to reach him and haven't heard back. I will let you know if i hear anything.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Heard back from Kelly. Keith has been working out of town lately. All is well though and you should be able to get him if you keep trying.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks chris, I will give it a shot!


----------

